# Criss Cross from AnTrAxX



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so Master AnTrAxX sendet me this beauty !!!!!




















first his German description :

Der Name ist während der Bauphase (wie eigentlich immer) entstanden. Da ich die Maserung "gekreuzt" habe fand ich ihn ganz passend.

Hauptmaterial ist wie Du sicher schon erkannt hast Zebrano und Aluminium.

Die Spacer die Gabel von Griff trennen habe ich aus Aluminium und Vulcanfibre zusammengesetzt.

Ebenso der Spacer der den Palmswell absetzt.

Der ist aus stabilisierter, fossilierter Mooreiche.

Die Lanyard ist aus Leder, Lanyardtube aus Messing.

Der "Schnabel" ebenso. Mooreiche und Spacer wie gehabt.

and now translated : ( pure me sorry for any mistakes )

The name developed during the building phase (like actually always). There I the grain "crossed" have found I it completely suitable.
Main material is as you surely already detected Zebrano and aluminum.

The Spacer the fork of grasp separates I from aluminum and Vulcanfibre assembled.

Likewise the Spacer that the Palmswell issues.
That is out stabilize, more fossil Moorland oak.
The Lanyard is from leather, Lanyardtube from brass.
The "bill" likewise. Moorland oak and Spacer as had.

never the less its my sunday yust for good and only with white cotton gloves slinger


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You are a lucky lucky man. Antraxx is one of the finest craftsmen around. That's a beautiful slingshot!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

What Btoon said absolutely.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i still get goose bumps !!!!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow! Very nice. I wish Antraxx would do a build video (or then fly me to Germany to teach me) 

Great piece Leon13, and wonderful craftsmanship, Antraxx.

Darren


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks, glad you like her 

Please try her, not only Black Theraband will look perfect, you are missing something. Those Frames really shoot well and your Wrist won´t get tired.

A Video? Hmmmm, sorry...i´m really oldscool...Vids are not my kind of media. Gif-Clips with my Pocketcam is as fancy as it gets for me 

I want to do step by step Pics nearly all the time but when i´m "in the flow" i´m like "**** forgot to take Pics again".

Well...on my most recent Projekt i managed to take Pics from every Step until now! I think when that one is finished i´ll have enough material for a nice Buildlog.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonderful! Amazing work as always from Antraxx, this man can do no wrong. Happy shooting Leon.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very good looking SS. I love the side view, it has such visual interest.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

And it fits like a glove in my hand.

cheers


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks so good I wouldn't shoot it for fear of damaging the beauty.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Another MASTERPIECE!!!

Technically flawless and aesthetically beautiful!!!

What a great slingshot you have in hands. Indeed you are very lucky!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

A fantastic shooter you got Leon! Not only top notch craftsmanship but a truly piece of art!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Congradualtions leon you are truly a lucky man. I have hounded Ant a few times about his work he makes top notch stuff. I would love to have a slinger of that caliber to toss in the old collection.

Great work from a great guy enjoy it.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yowsers, that is some kinda class act there. The shape, the blending of the grains and the finish. Top grade from a truly talented craftsman. Much care went into the making and I'm sure much care will be taken by the owner to protect it. A blessed fellow you are leon and kudos to you both.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I shouldn't have worded it in a way that might make it come across like the side view is the only visually interesting view. They all are.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> I shouldn't have worded it in a way that might make it come across like the side view is the only visually interesting view. They all are.


You are a very stand up gentleman ray I highly doubt anyone thought that.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't have worded it in a way that might make it come across like the side view is the only visually interesting view. They all are.
> ...


I appreciate the vote of confidence.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I personally believe the man is an artist at his craft.

With luck in about 3 months I will be purchasing my own from this artist.

I only see pure art in his work, and a work both to be proud to own, and yes to show off.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I understand your goosebump Leon13, looks amazing this shooter, this is craftsmanship on a high level !!

good shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

What a beauty!

German engineering and wood art.

Zwillie


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome work TrAxX, Congratulations on another masterly completed project


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a beauty! Looking forward to the build log! :thumbsup:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks again Guys 



AnTrAxX said:


> Well...on my most recent Projekt i managed to take Pics from every Step until now! I think when that one is finished i´ll have enough material for a nice Buildlog.





rockslinger said:


> That is a beauty! Looking forward to the build log! :thumbsup:


I was working on a different Slingshot when i posted that. Leon already got the Criss Cross at that time.

The Buildlog can be found here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26739-20-the-claw/

A nice Weekend to all of you


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic craftsmanship - outstanding!


----------

